# Best Traditional Hamburger



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I grew up in various bits of Ontario and as a kid there was always a place where I could get a meaty, juicy, tasty hamburger. I feel fortunate in that my work has caused me to live in great countries with wonderful food. I don't each much junk food. However, just now and again, I want one of those hamburgers. I have been home for nearly 5 years and can't find one.

I want a good old-fashioned hamburger. Please let me know where you get your 'burger, and why you think it's so good.
I don't care where in Canada you are - I travel all over, so gimme the details!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmm I know what you are talking about.
There was a little place down near Fort Erie that made great burgers - it's been on the corner there for at least 50 years.  

I'd say Lick's does a decent job.

The guy up on the HWY 400 is pretty fine - can't recall the name but it has a spot in Terminal 1









Here's the history on one of MY fav foods.  Burger history


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Weber's used to be the best in Ontario, I think they're gone now,
They used to be on the hwy 11 north of T.O. (Edited out typo's)

Lick's used to be pretty good until they started expanding their
locations and the burgers started getting smaller, They are still a
nice hangout to frequent in the "Beaches".

Harvey's/Swiss Chalet has been my favorite place to get a
burger lately, They used to have a "Canuck Burger" at Swiss
Chalet that I really loved, But it appears to have left their menu.

Back in the old days of my youth I used to go to Toby's at Yonge
and St.Clair or The Pilot in Yorkville for a great burger.
Even Fran's used to make a great burger, But Fran's like Howard
Johnsons restaurants seem to have sized down in the twilight years.

That's about all I can think of at the moment.

Dave 

[ July 05, 2004, 10:19 PM: Message edited by: dolawren ]


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Etobicoke landmark....Apache Burgers still does a decent job of it. Dundas St. W. at Beamish just w of Kipling on the N side.

Another...can't recall the name also on Dundas St. but in Mississauga this time. It's on the south side East of Dixie around Mattawa St. Great burgers.

Licks just doesn't do it for me, the meat is ok, but the buns are crap and they don't toast them...then they put that shredded cold chease on your burger...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's it - Webers - at the Airport and on HWY 400









The famous bridge. Yummmm but what a long wait sometimes.

http://www.webersrestaurants.com/his.htm << History


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

There used to be a place in Calgary on 16th ave called Peter's DriveIn. They made incredible burgers people would be lined up around the block all hours of the night.

The had this bbq sauce they put on them, amazing. I've always wondered if they are still there.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> The famous bridge. Yummmm but what a long wait sometimes.


I used to go there as a kid on my way up to friends cottages in
Muskoka, The restaurant back then was run more as a snack stop.
(There were no line ups back then)

Dave


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

webers is still around. The one on the 400 and one out Oshawa way.

Licks is probably the best I can think of. Those were some seriously thick-ass burgers.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Webers relies on the 'myth' for it's status. It's the perfect distance between Toronto and the Muskokas. That's 2/3 of it's appeal. The patties are the closest thing to frozen as possible. I think the best thing is the BBQ salt on the fries (and the fact you are headed to the cottage which would make cardboard taste good). I agree with Dave as far as Licks. I grew up in the 'Beaches' and it ruled for years. It's still pretty good. My pick these days is Allens on the Danforth in Toronto. With the swiss cheese and sauteed mushrooms: DEVINE!


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

There's a place called Johnny's in Toronto on Victoria Park near Sheppard. Although I've never eaten there, I take the bus past there everyday and passengers around me always talk about their burgers. Plus, it always seems to be packed. I think I will try it out this week.

If you're wondering, Johnny's is a small, bright orange (yes, orange!) building. You can't miss it!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

There is a place on Yonge just north of Steeles on the east side...
I never remember the name...

Weber is still just north of Barrie, ate there last year...

Sonny's in Brampton Kennedy north of Queen

Lick's in Brampton is disgusting...

Harvey's is the best everyday fast food chain...


but best over all....


Made in my back yard... secret recipe...


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks all - keep them coming.

Reading through the posts I see a lot of "used to be.." comments. That is kind of sad.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Jimmy's bang-on about Webers, guys. it aint all its cracked up to be -- but that salt for the fries is a delicious way to shorten your lifespan









Licks burgers. by the time you get them they're COLD. That sucks. Sure, i put a fair amount of stuff on my burger, but that isn't a problem, elsewhere.

Harvey's has this "big H", or something, that'll do ya when you're stuck with a chain.

Tobys WAS good eats, man. I bused tables at the Bloor Street restaurant (it's long gone now).

Now, in the downtown area on Victoria street south of Dundas lies the Senator Restaurant. the top of the Senator is a premier jazz joint in Toronto. but anyway, the Senator Restaurant has really good food -- and AWESOME hamburgers! they're expensive, but if you need _a real fix_, well, that did it for me -- ONCE!









Now Apache Burgers. Haven't had one of them in YEARS. Might have to grab myself one this week.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, it's not your traditional hamburger (but the only kind I know) but Harvey's makes the best veggie burgers ever. Lick's is pretty good, but nothing beats a Harvey's veggie burger. I know non-meat-eaters who like it.

VEGGIE BURGER RANT BEGINS:
What's with all these places who feel they need to fancify up veggie burgers? It's not a freakin' burger if it's on foccacia with freakin' pesto and peach chutney. And what's with the flippin' carrots and peas in the patties--since when do peas go with ketchup and mustard? And darn it, just because I don't eat meat, doesn't mean I want freakin' granola-crunching health burger that drier than the cracked wheat you made it with. Give me something juicy, cover it with sauteed onions dripping with butter, and then drench that sucker in BBQ sauce and top the whole thing with some oozing, fatty cheese and then slather on the fixin's. And then serve that puppy up with fries still sizzlin' with grease and sparkling with salt, and gimme a big ole mug of beer to wash it down--keep your tasteless lettuce salad and your wheat germ smoothies for the bunny rabbits, bucko.
END VEGGIE BURGER RANT.

Yes, so if you're craving a burger and your with a non-meat-eating friend, I recommend Harvey's. There must be something pretty good about the meat burgers, since my spouse worked at Harvey's for a couple of yearss and will still eat the food there--can't say the same for pals of mine who worked at other fast-food places.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks for this post. i am getting so hungry.
i like our own barbaque burgers, double sirloin patties from costco (so thick and juicy), lots of stubbs pickles, tomatoes and mozerella like no tomorrow. yum yum. the best is yo ucan chuck it down however way you want without having any concerns what others think about you. rollee


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Sonal,

After that rant i'll just have to try a Harvey's veggie burger


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

Anyone ever been to Wimpy's ? The mondo slab they call a hamburger is hilarious. It isn't the best tasting burger in the world but it's like 9 LBS or something.  They're just huge, or they were when I was last there a couple of years ago, of course the way they go under these days...  

Ya Toby's was good. Used to go to the one in Hamilton.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Alright guys. This thread has caused some burger passion to arise within me.

*I NEED A FIX!!*

it's 11:30pm. I live five minutes by car from Apache Burger. They close at 2am. The wife retires at about 1am. When she's down for the count...

I'm going over the wall, fellas.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Try a Kelsey's burger, or even their veggie burger.....big, thick and loaded with goodies. Reasonable fries as well.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Clever use of emoticons, Macaholic. You can finish the meal off with a ...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I'll agree with Sonal - the veggie burger at Harveys is quite good. Tried it once while out with a pretty vegetarean - I'll definately be having it again.

The burger too


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If you are ever in the Edmonton area, try a short drive south to the tiny town of Millet, just south of Leduc on Highway 2A.

There is a little spot called the Red Barn Drive-In who make a burger to die for, so large you can barely get it all down.

There is also a spot here in St. Albert called Gusto Burger, run by a guy named Gus. It is a killer burger and so big I have never been able to finish one in one sitting. Players who have gone on the the NHL from our local hockey team still return with their friends for one of these.

Cheers


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

There's a a small place on the corner of Queensway and Royal York called Mr. Tasty go in say hello to Alex and order a Home burger these things are just as good or better than an Apache burger.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

So, Macaholic - how was your fix?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

K_OS, my son goes to school with the owner's kid. I've not tried their burger yet. They're good, eh? Have you had a burger from Tom's Dairy Freeze down the road (past the House of Lancaster)? Pretty darned good food there. REALLY nice fries, too! For the rest of ya, Tom's Dairy Freeze is simply one of those old style ice cream stand structures; a small drive-in type of joint.

Pelao, the mission was aborted!  The missus stayed up and watched a movie! But, sooner or later, I'll get there...

[ July 06, 2004, 10:04 AM: Message edited by: Macaholic ]


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

This has been quite a list of burger joints! Been to Lick's and Webers at the airport...not impressed with either one of them.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Anyone ever been to Wimpy's ?


YES! I almost DIED trying to polish one of those off! It was also that looser density type of patty, which caused lotsa crispy parts of the meat to munch on. It was pretty good, if I recall.

The thing I WANT and you don't see enough of these (or any) days is the REAL cheddar. Licks has it -- and Harvey's is doing it now on a special burger.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It's been a while, but there's a Hamburger joint in Downtown Brantford called The Admiral.

Biggest freaking burgers you have ever seen!!! Tasty too.

And if you're there, and you want to order fries, get the small. A small comes in one of those styrofoam containers that you get for a take out meal with both sides filled with fries  

You won't have to eat for a week after this.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO Peter!  

And you've just given me a another source of smileys!









Check out the page where I got mine. there are a lot of unusual ones that are HILARIOUS. Like, for instance, if I ate the entire Apache burger, their famous rings and chocolate malt -- and THEN tried to eat that big ice cream cone, I might end up like THIS:


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

The Kelsey's veggie burger is decent, but it suffers from the same problem as many veggie burgers--it's a bit dry. (Though they have improved it considerably.) And it's rather large, which is a good quality in an excellent meat burger, but not-so-good in an average veggie burger. Still, at least the carrot-peas-and-corn versions are disappearing from the Kelsey's-type restaurant.

I wish, however, that restaurants would have their special burgers available on a veggie patty. Like a Swiss mushroom melt veggie burger, or a BBQ sauce and chedder veggie burger. I suppose most places will likely do this if you ask, but it would be nice to have it as a regular option. 

I'd love to see a restaurant where you order your burger, but then you choose your patty--beef, chicken, or veggie. Perhaps someone who eats meat would appreciate a beefy patty on foccacia with pesto and chutney. 

Though I suppose the bacon double veggie burger doesn't quite work.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

As mentioned previously, Johnny's is a very traditional burger joint. Nothing fancy (and service can be "curt") but great taste and always busy. Served in cardboard boxes. Great onion rings too.

But my favourites are Presidents Choice burgers on the barbie. Sirloin, Prime Rib or the ones with cheese and bacon. Yummee!!!


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Hrmmm...I work near Johnny's...and live near the Senator...and go to the Pilot occasionally...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

because we shop at Sobey's, we usually get their "Master's Choice" burgers. They're petty good for "hockey pucks" (frozen patties). As for the President's Choice brand, last time I bought them I couldn't believe how much they SHRANK!!  I find the Master's Choice ones to be better (less shrinkage, softer consistency, nice and juicy).


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm a bit off topic, But I must say the Wendys Homestyle Chicken Fillet with a broccoli and cheese baked potato has to be the most incredible meal you can find at a fast food place.

As for a traditional burger. I'll say Harveys. Anything but the big Harv. Its not that good.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

M&M burgers are great, and I really like President's Choice burgers too - but they do shrink. President's Choice has a "Meatless Burger" that I like very much - larger and more flavourful than most veggie patties, and moist. I haven't tried them on the BBQ yet though - maybe this weekend! And yes, the Harvey's veggie burger is very good.

What's my favourite? Our local IGA makes their own humongous pure-beef burger patties; they are fantastic on the barbecue and hardly shrink at all. Tasty, tasty, tasty.

As for the best traditional hamburger in a restaurant... well, I haven't any favourites really, and try to eat anything-but-burgers when dining out. But McKibbin's, the Irish pub next door to my office (is that convenient or _what?_), has a terrific Bison burger, and the best fries in town! Wash it all down with a Guiness or Kilkenny...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah Jason. I did refer to the "Big H" as an option due to its size (the McDonalds "Big Extra" is fricking LAUGHABLE in comparison and as a "big" burger!).

The meat in the Big H is different than their normal burgers. The last couple of times, I have opted for a Harvey's double cheesburger. Better tasting patty -- and MORE of it


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

my favorite burger in toronto: 

EPICURE CAFE ON QUEEN btwn bathurst and spadina. about ten different burgers on the menu to choose from, all creative, all HUGE, and delicious. i highly recommend!

runner up:
UTOPIA CAFE on college at clinton. bonus: bison burger...almost BETTER than a traditional beef burger. lean, less factory farmed, and excellent tasting; not "gamey" at all.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I go to Zets for Gyro and Souvaki, never tried the burger...

My wife had a "Banquet Burger" at the shopsey's at Yonge & Front tonight... Not bad at all... at little greasy, but all good burgers are.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I totally agree with The Librarian. The Epicure on Queen West in Toronto makes an awesome burger! The brie one in particular is excellent.

There used to be a place at St. Clair and Bathurst called Fatso's. Man were those big sloppy burgers. Good rings as well. I'm assuming it may have been the victim of the last 'health craze' that blew through town...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I had a Fatsos several years back. I remember it well  

Speaking of Spadina/Queen and brie cheese, there was a place a few years back that had AWESOME burgers on the southeast corner of Adelaide and Peter streets. They had loads of vintage memorabilia, but the staff were standard issue Queen Street (pierced and tattooed  ) I can't remember the name of the place. But they had great burgers, including a nice one with brie.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Well, the big harv with cheddar and peameal bacon is great. The sirloin burger I wasn't so impressed with. Must be the cheddar and peameal bacon that does it for me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm not nuts about peameal on my burger -- but that REAL cheddar? OH YEAH!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Wissler's in Waterloo. Don't know if they are still there but they used to be really, really, great!!!!!

In Virginia my favourite spot was Fuddrucker's - they're a franchise, but their 1/2 pounder was awesome and you got to dress it yourself with the biggest selection of garnishes I've ever seen


----------



## mauty (Jun 26, 2003)

Lick's make a hell of a burger. The one in the beaches is best. Dangerous Dan's at Queen and Broadview is good too. I'll second Utopia's bison burger. But has anybody ever had a Splitz burger in Whistler, BC? Without a doubt, best burger I've ever had in a restaurant...


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

All this burger talk made me hungry.

So I went to Zet's up on Airport Road.

The Zet Burger is a double (5 oz each) burger with cheeze and bacon, plus whatever you want on it.

Hard to take a bite of.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

If anyone is in Ottawa and wants a burger you need to check out THE WORKS 
They have the best burgers by far I’ve ever had. Great atmosphere and over 100 different burgers or something like that. Anything from HO HUM #1 (cheddar cheese…. BOOORRRRING!!) to HOLD THE PHONE (peanut butter, cream cheese and Monterey jack)







.

I can’t say enough how much I love this place, I eat there at least once a week.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I just stepped out for an Apache burger. Haven't had one for over twenty years.

eh.

It was a fine piece of meat. Wide enough to cover the bun, just not thick enough to dominate it. Given the rep for the place, the cheese slice was too thin and also got lost in the bun.

It wasn't _bad_, but I've definitely had better. On the whole, I'm underwhelmed.

_*NEXT!*_


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW!! I'm moving to Ottawa!!







Very impressive!


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

Sinc, 

try a small place in spruce grove called "jacks" awesome milkshakes, and you have to try thier mexican poutine!!

it rocks, i remember having a burger there also and it was really good if i remember correctly!

cheers

***
SINC 
Super Citizen 
ehMac ID# 177 
posted July 06, 2004 08:45 AM                       
If you are ever in the Edmonton area, try a short drive south to the tiny town of Millet, just south of Leduc on Highway 2A.

There is a little spot called the Red Barn Drive-In who make a burger to die for, so large you can barely get it all down.

There is also a spot here in St. Albert called Gusto Burger, run by a guy named Gus. It is a killer burger and so big I have never been able to finish one in one sitting. Players who have gone on the the NHL from our local hockey team still return with their friends for one of these.

Cheers


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Peters Drive- in in Calgary. That BBQ sauce is unique but not un- burger like. The shakes are probably the best I've ever tasted as well.

In reply to the earlier post, yes, they are still there and on weekends people still line up. 
Considered a landmark


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll have to admit that I tried an Applebee's burger while down in
Buffalo on a shopping trip earlier this year, But it wasn't as good
as a Lick's burger or a Swiss Chalet Canuck burger.

I guess American's just don't know what they are missing.

Dave


----------



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

The best store bought patties that i've come across are available at the (gta) dufferin grove organic farmers market, every thursday from 3-7 pm. this is the best place to go shopping, and the organic meat selection is pretty fine. i'd especially recommend the goat patties and the pre-seasoned buffalo patties. also available are beef, elk, and grass-fed beef, which is higher in essential fatty acids and other good stuff. the bakery also serves up the best bread you'll ever buy, and there are many other things to pick up, including produce, teas, olives and olive oil, candles, plants, smoothies, tube steaks, prepared foods, desserts, spreads, sauces, dog biscuits, hemp seed, coconut milk, et al. all organic. all fantastic!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes Chealion, the shakes could well be the best in the world.
Have you ever been to The Halibut House Take out just south of Peters on 4th St. (I Think).
The best fish and chips in Canada. I always popped for the sole. Wrapped in newsprint (unused). Man, I miss Calgary.

Happy Stampede, we're watching the parade on TV as I write.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Petie - I wouldn't go to Peter's Drive-In exclusively for their burgers. To me they seem rather average. But they are very decent burgers. I go there when I can for the shakes. Best shakes in the world.

On a scale of 10, a Peter's burger is a 7.5, a McDonald's burger a 1 IMO. And if you're in Calgary, dropping by Peter's is well worth it. It was nice when I worked just down the road from Peter's, but alas I do not anymore.

As the commercials in town used to say (paraphrased); Peter's Drive-In, because like Hawaii, there's only one.

However homemade burgers seem to take the cake every time.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 21, 2003)

There is a place in Hamilton, O'Neils on Barton. 'The Plugger'. That's all that needs to be said, anyone that's been there knows what that means.  

And if you haven't....maybe take a trip..


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Last night I was driving to my Dad's place in Lagoon City, and stopped in Sutton on HWY 48. The place is called the Anchor. It's suitably scruffy, but clean. The menu is vast, ranging from continental specials through roast beef and sandwiches. 

So I ordered there Homeburger with cheese, fries and "everything".

Fantastic. Meaty, juicy and full of flavour, with just the right amount of onion, relish, ketchup and relish. The best 'burger? Nope - but the best I have had in a long time.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

On my way back from Cleveland, OH i made a night stop at a place called Hamburg, NY just outside of Buffalo. Well, i went to a little nice restaurant where Owner/Chef Luke Mumbach serves you, for U$ 7 plus $0,50 a topping the best burger i had in the past 2 years. Burger, provolone, bacon and portobello mushrooms in a perfect bun. I'll give it 9 points.

Buffalo St. Grill
Bistro and bar
61 Buffalo st, Hamburg, NY 14075 
USA


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I went to Apache Burger last year after not having gone for at least 20 years. All I can say is they've really gone downhill and it's definitely not worth going out of my way for.

There's another place that's kept up their good burgers called Magoo's. It's a small place on Dundas near Royal York. They still make their own juicy patties, not the frozen crap. Definitely worth the extra drive.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to like a place called blueberry hill it was at yonge and eglington and I saw one in the food court in York University when visiting a friend a few years after the one at yonge and eglington disapeared. It was set up like licks.

Webbers has been mentioned a bit here so I thought id mention they sell frozen burgers now at Loblaws /Zerhs like Licks does at Dominion. ( I perfer the webbers do it your selfers.)

Ive really enjoyed the Burgers at Applebees and The wildcat burger at Outback ( on the lunch menu)

Ive tried that place Johnnys one night after a trip with the boys downtown to the clubs, I wasnt impressed, how ever theres a place south of elsmere on Markham rd and I cant rememebr the name but it was in a barenaked ladies video. I sat and thought about it its called the Real McCoys.

But having said all of that the burger I look forward to the most is going up to Deerhurst Resort sitting down at the pub resturant looking over the lake and enjoying that overpriced but tastey burger.

Shoe


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i must add, how-ever contrary to the title, these burgers are far 
from traditional, i think http://www.yellowgriffinpub.com/
in Toronto should get a shout out!

its close to my house which is good


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Best Burgers in Calgary are at Sunny's in Ogden


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Peters Drive- in in Calgary. That BBQ sauce is unique but not un- burger like. The shakes are probably the best I've ever tasted as well.
> 
> In reply to the earlier post, yes, they are still there and on weekends people still line up.
> Considered a landmark


Oh good! I was worried there. 

Yeah, Peter's is it. They load those suckers up with wonderful Alberta beef and all the toppings. It's greasy as all hell but the taste!!!! And yes, you can't go there without having a shake too. Too bad the fries don't match up.

I have been on the search here in Montreal, and quite frankly I'd say Wendy's or Burger King are the winners here. Unless someone can let me in on the best kept secret in Montreal.


Mmmmmm. Gotta go eat!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I ate a burger at the aforementioned Totonto's Dangerous Dan's for the "Quadruple C"--
Colossal Colon Clogger Combo--" a 24oz burger served with a quarter pound of cheese, a quarter pound of bacon, and 2 fried eggs. Also comes with a large shake (flavor of your choice) and a small poutine."

Wasn't bad but nothing to repeat. Two adults ate one burger and the kiddy finished up the rest.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Colossal Colon Clogger Combo--" a 24oz burger served with a quarter pound of cheese, a quarter pound of bacon, and 2 fried eggs. Also comes with a large shake (flavor of your choice) and a small poutine."


I think I'm in love. Although the eggs, shake and poutine can go.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Wimpy's - Not the best tasting but very good and fulling (with home fries)

Steer Inn - Yonge Street near York Central Hospital

Golden Flame - Yonge/16th Ave

Webers - Along HWY 400 or maybe 11 towards Orillia. They actually sell their burgers frozen in stores. They taste good at home but I only have a propane BBQ so not smokey flavour.

Golden Star - Also, on Yonge near Doncaster.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Dan's at queen east and Bayview in toronto 
Sorry if somone said it


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Macfury said:


> I ate a burger at the aforementioned Totonto's Dangerous Dan's for the "Quadruple C"--
> Colossal Colon Clogger Combo--" a 24oz burger served with a quarter pound of cheese, a quarter pound of bacon, and 2 fried eggs. Also comes with a large shake (flavor of your choice) and a small poutine."
> 
> Wasn't bad but nothing to repeat. Two adults ate one burger and the kiddy finished up the rest.


OMG.

How about another "C": *Coma??* Not sure how 2 could have that, let alone 1. How was this thread revived?? Anyhoo, here are my 2¢:

I love the Harvey's Veggie, and most veggies are decent. With that being said, DO NOT ORDER VEGGIES IN USA. They give u this yellow mishmash of green beans, carrots, like a vegetable patty. boo.

Though I'm not vegetarian, I rarely eat any red meat [read less than 1nce a month, and very likely less than that], but I have had a bite of the Big H @ Harvey's. Tasty.

How come no one has mentioned:

*Hero Burger*??

They have some dangerous burgers there. Amazing veggie burger as well. A little pricier, but worth it. They offer a savory collection of condiments (like avocado among others...). Hero gets my vote. I live _next door_ to one, and they're open til 4am on weekends. Queen West @ Palmerston/Tecumseth.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> I have been on the search here in Montreal, and quite frankly I'd say Wendy's or Burger King are the winners here. Unless someone can let me in on the best kept secret in Montreal.


It just isn't burger country the same way that other places are, especially Alberta... you have to remember that a "traditional" burger in Quebec is about the size of a regular McDonald's hamburger. The kind of thing still sold at rural roadside stands for about $2 max. "All dressed" = mustard, relish, chopped cabbage, maybe onions. Ketchup optional. Finished on the griddle, so it's flat on both sides.

The chain called La Belle Province does an OK rendition of this kind of burger, fairly true to the roadside tradition (last time I checked, anyway). I guarantee that the burger lovers in this thread will find little or nothing to like about it, except maybe...

... at Patati Patata (southeast corner St. Laurent & Rachel). They're tiny little things made with good fresh meat, served on a high-quality bun and made to order. $1.70 a pop. A take on the traditional Quebec burger, only with better ingredients and way more choices of condiments/garnishes. If hungry, don't even think of ordering only one. Good poutine, too.

La Parise (Ontario St., corner Sanguinet) tops many best-of lists. Not being a big burger freak, I still haven't gone as it's a bit out of the way for me. I don't even know if it's the style described above, or something else.

But, no, it really isn't burger country...your best bet is probably to go to a good butcher, get some quality meat, fire up the bbq, and make your own.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you know as far as "bang for buck" (or burger in this case) I would have to say go to a Burger King on Wednesdays for their Whopper Wednesday

$1.79 for a whopper that is a good and big burger
deal can't be beat


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We have this tiny little place in town that is famous for it's burgers:
Gusto Burgers
20 Muir Dr.
St. Albert, AB T8N 1G3 
780.458.1110 
Here is what is posted on the web review site:
Awesome!
Burgers are the best in the world here. Try the donair -- it is truly amazing. Dale knows how to take care of his guests. The Gustoman is truly a connoisseur.    [26 Dec 2003 05:21:30]
Food:    Service:    Ambiance:    Overall: 
Recommended Dishes: Prince Gusto, Super Donair
Anonymous   

Disgustingly good.
The Saying "they cost a little more, but they're worth it" truly applies here. 
If they would franchise out they would be multi millionaires!
Unbelievable food!    [13 May 2005 13:28:58]

I tried one and could not even finish half. They are in fact that large.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

thegreenapple said:


> Dan's at queen east and Bayview in toronto
> Sorry if somone said it


Ditto a vote for Dangerous Dan's. Massive burgers but very good meat and fresh-tasting. Super-coronary material but what a way to go. Only thing is the ambiance... the scuzzy velour and whatever ancient automobile seating is a bacteriological delight. Too, the corner the place is on has its own lurid attractions. Queen East bordering the Don is an edgy place still lodged in the purgatory of glacial-slow gentrification. But the burgers are honest bargains and in my experience the staff are tough but good hearted people.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sounds a lot like Gusto's Max. Decorated in early awful, but yummy.


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

My favorite chain store burgers are the ones that Harvey's make. I have always liked them and they were my dad's favorite. I may be a little biased though as Harvey is my first name.

I have tried a burger from Weber's on the 400 highway with the bridge while coming down from Parry sound. It was good. I have also tried a burger from The Works in Ottawa and it was quite memorable.

Superboys on main street in Winnipeg makes a really good burger. They were on the west side of Main street about ten minutes drive north of Portage. Quite enjoyable and I have been several times.

My favourite burger joint in canada though is VJ's in Winnipeg, located on the west side of main street just north of Broadway but south of Portage. I love their special burger, at least untill the acid reflux hits, but it is worth it anyway. They also have good fries and a nice selection of assorted greasy spoon type fair. I know that the Univ. of Manitoba newspaper rated their burgers as the best in Winnipeg


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Max said:


> Ditto a vote for Dangerous Dan's. Massive burgers but very good meat and fresh-tasting. Super-coronary material but what a way to go. Only thing is the ambiance... the scuzzy velour and whatever ancient automobile seating is a bacteriological delight. Too, the corner the place is on has its own lurid attractions Queen East bordering the Don is an edgy place still lodged in the purgatory of glacial-slow gentrification. But the burgers are honest bargains and in my experience the staff are tough but good hearted people.


Is this the place on the corner of queen and broadview, across the street from the strip joint? I was with fellow ehMacer Boomcha leaving the Opera house from a show a few weeks back and he mention this place, something about a heart stopper burger.

I also second Hero's burger, my friend didn't think too much of it, but I gave it a try, and I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the place, Scoots. They actually have a burger called 'the coronary' or something like that. It's an old-school place in its sensibility. Don't go there looking for a veggie burger or any kind of delicate gourmet burger experience - go there for a certain gritty authenticity. I don't know if they have the best burgers in town, but I do think they're working it to the best of their ability.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I also have to say, if you're in Kingston, I never leave Kingston without visiting Bubba's, and not the one in the Student Ghetto, but the one down near the lake.

Burgers are pretty good, but it's the fries that are top notch.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Hmmm... I might have occasion to visit Kingston in the next couple of months. I will try to remember that tip about Bubba's. Thanks!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I've heard many people rave about the burgers at the Waterside--little restaurant at a little sports club on Queen's Quay at the foot Sherbourne.

Decent veggie burger as well, which is greatly improved when you add sauteed onions.

Plus, you're right on the lake. Great patio.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I've heard many people rave about the burgers at the Waterside--little restaurant at a little sports club on Queen's Quay at the foot Sherbourne.
> 
> Decent veggie burger as well, which is greatly improved when you add sauteed onions.
> 
> Plus, you're right on the lake. Great patio.


something seems so very wrong about a "veggie burger"


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> something seems so very wrong about a "veggie burger"


Does the term "Non-meat burger?" work better for you?

Or "meat-free burger"?

I'm flexible.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sonal said:


> Does the term "Non-meat burger?" work better for you?
> Or "meat-free burger"?
> 
> I'm flexible.


the "flexible" part interests me - just how "flexible?"


/end inuendo


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> How come no one has mentioned:
> 
> *Hero Burger*??
> 
> They have some dangerous burgers there. Amazing veggie burger as well. A little pricier, but worth it. They offer a savory collection of condiments (like avocado among others...). Hero gets my vote. I live _next door_ to one, and they're open til 4am on weekends. Queen West @ Palmerston/Tecumseth.



YES! Hero is AWESOME! They're kind of recent in comparison to all the others listed (this thread started YEARS ago! :yikes: )

Hero is absolutely a gorgeous hamburger.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

iMatt said:


> It just isn't burger country the same way that other places are, especially Alberta... you have to remember that a "traditional" burger in Quebec is about the size of a regular McDonald's hamburger. The kind of thing still sold at rural roadside stands for about $2 max. "All dressed" = mustard, relish, chopped cabbage, maybe onions. Ketchup optional. Finished on the griddle, so it's flat on both sides.
> 
> The chain called La Belle Province does an OK rendition of this kind of burger, fairly true to the roadside tradition (last time I checked, anyway). I guarantee that the burger lovers in this thread will find little or nothing to like about it, except maybe...
> 
> ...


Luckily I have a BBQ. I'm not a fan of cole slaw on my burgers, and I've always been perplexed about why no ketchup unless I request it specially - no mayo I can understand a bit more. I've actually gotten a bit used to these traditional burgers over the years, but the way they cook the actual meat makes it... well... a bit tasteless - all the taste is in the sauces - I don't know what they do differently, and I try to keep an open mind, but coming from beef country it's not easy. I will check out La Paris next time I'm in the area. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I've heard many people rave about the burgers at the Waterside--little restaurant at a little sports club on Queen's Quay at the foot Sherbourne.
> 
> Decent veggie burger as well, which is greatly improved when you add sauteed onions.
> 
> Plus, you're right on the lake. Great patio.


Haven't had a burger there but other dishes and they were all very tasty. But mostly I've enjoyed a cold brew there. Place has a nice, odd mix of clientele. The place is also located next to a large film & television production facility, so in the summertime the patio will be decorated with painters and carps in their finest grubbies, mixed in with the tennis folks, all enjoying a nice breeze off of the lake and a view of the islands.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Best burger in recent memory was at Lester Pearson Airport Terminal 2,
There is a nice restaurant within the terminal that serves the best burgers I've ever had.
I think you need to be actually going somewhere to access it though,
We were on our way to Houston, Texas.

D


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Probably the best were (not anymore) the Bud's Burger at Bud's on Broadway (a blues bar in Saskatoon). I always liked A&W burgers in 'toon, (Papa Burgers!!!) but those days are gone now, they're under new management (the new owner used to own a McDonald's; it shows).

You can do OK at Fuddruckers, and although they use lean ground beef, which is a burger-making sin, everything is properly cooked, the patties and buns are a nice "bigger" size, and everything else is fresh. Jerry's (Jerry's Food Emporium) makes a decent but not spectacular burger.

Back to the A&W thing, I never realized how much a difference the owner makes, even in a franchised chain, until the sad day that all the standalones were sold here. I remember seeing the markers they put in the burger que, one every 5 minutes, and If you sat inside to eat, you would see them dumping any burger that had been sitting more than 5 minutes to the trash. Free copies of the Globe & Mail, good coffee, everything very consistent; burgers looked like the ones in the ads, just enough spices, it was pretty good for any franchise product, really.

Now, anything that might eat into maximum profits is gone; crappy, stale burgers that differ depending on the time of day and what location you go to, looks like they hire professional "burger smashers" to properly destroy the product before you are allowed to eat it, smothered in mayonaise (???-on a Papa Burger no less; I think they do it to cover up the fact that they don't use the A&W spice on the patties like you're supposed to); they forget napkins now, whatever. Just milking the national advertising and saying to hell with the quality. Sad, really.

There's a good A&W in Martinsville (about 5 miles north), if anyone around Saskatoon has a fix. I can't recommend any location in town anymore.

For those guys who raved about "real" English Fish & Chips, we are blessed to have Gibson's here (family owned and operated in the same location, since 1964); from the cut of the chips (deep fried right at the front of the resturant in front of God and Everybody, in the same oil as the hand-battered cod, natch) to the newspaper wrapping for take out orders. If you don't like scallops, cod, or fries, well, I hope you can live on coffee or tea; they don't sell anything else.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

iMatt said:


> La Parise (Ontario St., corner Sanguinet) tops many best-of lists. Not being a big burger freak, I still haven't gone as it's a bit out of the way for me. I don't even know if it's the style described above, or something else.


LaParise (aka lesbian burger bar), these are big hamburgers, full meal deals, even the pairing of cream cheese on the burger is good. 

I was surprised by the burgers at Baton Rouge, the quality of the meat is good enough for them to serve it medium rare....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

gordguide said:


> Probably the best were (not anymore) the Bud's Burger at Bud's on Broadway (a blues bar in Saskatoon).


Bud's on Broadway...there's a place I haven't been to in years. Only thing I was ever interested in @ Bud's was the blues and the beer. Too bad I never tried the burgers.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I make my own - that's usually my preference for bbqs - I'l end up making a few batches in the summer.

Having contributed that effectively useless piece of information, my favourite is the pepper burger at Kelseys.

Another place that's been recommended to me in the past (haven't had the chance to try it yet) is Mac(k?)s - on Dixie north of the 401

I think I'll have to go try out Dans


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I was surprised by the burgers at Baton Rouge, the quality of the meat is good enough for them to serve it medium rare....


Personally, I wouldn't eat a medium-rare burger unless I either ground the meat myself, or watched the butcher grind the meat on very clean equipment. I would make an exception for steak tartare in a reputable restaurant. Anything else carries too high a risk of e. coli contamination for my liking. Of course, YMMV. 

And thanks for the info on La Parise.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

iMatt, I was a little surprised that they would even cook it that way. 
I don't trust many food eateries when it comes to tartar. I once asked for steak tartar at Frites Alors and the attendant served me hamburger steak - she had no clue... (have never been back since)...


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe not so traditional, but has anybody ever had a Kobé Beef burger?

I had one during winterlicious at Edo on Eglinton near avenue. Most expensive burger I ever had, and I can't wait to get my next fix during summerlicious. They top it off with this amazing wasabee mayo. Unfrickenbelievable! I almost came in my pants, it was so good.

Another place is Utopia on College. Good proper patties, and they also have bison burgers. Best is their mayo selection, they have about 10 different types of flavoured mayo to choose from, very reasonable prices to. I used go here once a week when I used to work in the neighbourhood.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> iMatt, I was a little surprised that they would even cook it that way.
> I don't trust many food eateries when it comes to tartar. I once asked for steak tartar at Frites Alors and the attendant served me hamburger steak - she had no clue... (have never been back since)...


Frite Alors is OK, but I wouldn't consider ordering tartare there. It's something I have very infrequently anyway, so I would to save it for a high-end place.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Roxy's at Dundas and Trafalgar, Oakville area is pretty good for a homemade type burger. I do believe the owner is an ex-employee of Apache burgers another one of my numerous favourites.
Someone had mentioned Swiss Chalet and I do remember it was great although spicy, you know, kept reminding me hours later what I had.
But then I do have memories of great burgers with my dad at any greasy spoon off the highways north of Toronto in the sixties after some great bird watching and hiking.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

My favourite restaurant burger would have to be the one from the Brew Pub in Kingston. Now, I haven't been there for 6 or 7 years, so can't say if they're still as great...but I still dream about it. My husband and I used to go *all* the time for their burgers and wedge fries...of course, I was a much larger person back then. 

By the way, my husband makes the best burgers in the world...hands down.


----------

